# Soldering metal ring



## artie (1 Jan 2022)

The attached pic is of a metal ring for a dog lead.

If I were to cut it fit it and solder it, would it be strong enough.

I am competent enough to make a good job of soldering wires, but unsure if solder is the answer for this?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> The attached pic is of a metal ring for a dog lead.
> 
> If I were to cut it fit it and solder it, would it be strong enough.



Depends on the dog. I reckon either of my two on full pull would break a solder joint.


----------



## artie (1 Jan 2022)

Sporky McGuffin said:


> Depends on the dog. I reckon either of my two on full pull would break a solder joint.


I was hoping someone would have tried it. 

There shouldn't be any great strain on it, but it would be too late to find out someday he spots a cat on the other side of the road.

I suppose the links are welded when new before plating?


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (1 Jan 2022)

I reckon so. I'd have thought it'd be a very quick job for a welder.


----------



## Inspector (1 Jan 2022)

Depending on the size you need a D shackle might be the answer.






Extreme Max 3006.8402.4 Stainless Steel D Shackle with No-Snag Pin, 1/2", 4-Pack : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific


Extreme Max 3006.8402.4 Stainless Steel D Shackle with No-Snag Pin, 1/2", 4-Pack : Amazon.ca: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.ca





Pete


----------



## artie (1 Jan 2022)

Inspector said:


> Depending on the size you need a D shackle might be the answer.


Thanks Pete.
That would certainly do the job.


----------



## Fergie 307 (2 Jan 2022)

You would need to silver solder it. You can buy solder paste for this sort of thing, very easy to use. I use it to make bows for pocket watches, a very similar situation. Unfortunately it costs about £14 for a small tube and you need a decent blowlamp. Also if it's plated you will struggle to do it without damaging the plating. Personally I would get a bit of appropriate diameter stainless rod and make one. Then just pop into your nearest fabricator and get them to tig weld the joint. Problem is you are presumably looking to join this with the lead in place. You would probably get away with that with a tig welder as the spread of heat is very limited, you certainly won't manage that with any sort of high strength solder, you will burn the lead. Alternatively just unpick the stitching on the end of the lead and stitch it back up around the ring.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (2 Jan 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Alternatively just unpick the stitching on the end of the lead and stitch it back up around the ring.



This seems the sensible approach.


----------



## artie (2 Jan 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> You would need to silver solder it. You can buy solder paste for this sort of thing, very easy to use. I use it to make bows for pocket watches, a very similar situation. Unfortunately it costs about £14 for a small tube and you need a decent blowlamp. Also if it's plated you will struggle to do it without damaging the plating. Personally I would get a bit of appropriate diameter stainless rod and make one. Then just pop into your nearest fabricator and get them to tig weld the joint. Problem is you are presumably looking to join this with the lead in place. You would probably get away with that with a tig welder as the spread of heat is very limited, you certainly won't manage that with any sort of high strength solder, you will burn the lead. Alternatively just unpick the stitching on the end of the lead and stitch it back up around the ring.






Sporky McGuffin said:


> This seems the sensible approach.



It's just a dog lead easily replaceable.

Would be worthwhile if 5 mins with a soldering iron cured it, any more effort than that would be better spent elsewhere.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Richard_C (2 Jan 2022)

Replace D ring
With a very sturdy
Key ring?


----------



## artie (2 Jan 2022)

Richard_C said:


> Replace D ring
> With a very sturdy
> Key ring?


I thought about that but I doubt I could find one sturdy enough.


----------



## Stevekane (3 Jan 2022)

As it is its probably strong enough,,,,,for a toy poodle,,,,,
Its probably not strong enough for a Rottweiler,,,,,
If you can expose the joint a touch with a modern welder will catch it without heating things up I would think.
Steve.


----------



## Spectric (3 Jan 2022)

Use silver solder, but for extra strength you could also sleeve.


----------



## artie (3 Jan 2022)

Problem solved.
Took a trip to town this morning and picked up a few of these.


----------



## Stevekane (3 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> Problem solved.
> Took a trip to town this morning and picked up a few of these.


I assume its not a Toy Poodle then,,,perhaps more of an old sea dog!


----------



## artie (3 Jan 2022)

Stevekane said:


> I assume its not a Toy Poodle then,,,perhaps more of an old sea dog!


19 week old pup tipping the scales at 22.6 KG


----------



## Stevekane (4 Jan 2022)

Crikey,,maybe you should have bought a length of anchor chain too whilst you were at the chandlers, sounds like thats going to be a big beastie, Im guessing one of the Mastiff type dogs?


----------



## artie (4 Jan 2022)

It's a mongrel.
75% Malinois, 25% GSD, 
My previous working line Shephard grew to 56 kilos He had a very good pedigree, but developed various health problems at young age.
So this time I decided to get a mixed breed as some say they are genetically stronger, and a smaller breed because in the next 10-15 years I probably won't be.

I had expected him to grow to around 30 kg total, but it's looking like he'll exceed that.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (6 Jan 2022)

Soft solder like plumbers solder will be no good.
You would need silver solder and a turbo torch that would be strong enough for a bulldog.


----------



## hugov (18 Jan 2022)

artie said:


> I am competent enough to make a good job of soldering wires, but unsure if solder is the answer for this?


I think this has been well covered by now and you've got your problem solved, but just for the record: electrical soldering irons and so-called "soft" solder (tin/lead or lead free, including with silver in it – this is distinct from silver solder, which is mostly silver) don't stick to steel unless it's been specifically plated (e.g. with nickel). Your ring looks like chrome plated steel; soft solder will just bead up and run off it. Plumbers solder is more or less the same (i.e. also designed to stick to copper, cuprous alloys, nickel plating etc). Silver solder would work, this is not done with a soldering iron but rather a good blowtorch or usually an oxy-acetylene torch, and would almost certainly destroy the plating (and give off noxious chrome fumes) in the process.


----------



## Pedronicus (18 Jan 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Alternatively just unpick the stitching on the end of the lead and stitch it back up around the ring.


Exactly what I do when our (2 x GSD) leads wear through. It's surprisingly therapeutic as well (on top of earning many brownie points!).


----------



## artie (6 Feb 2022)

Fergie 307 said:


> Alternatively just unpick the stitching on the end of the lead and stitch it back up around the ring.


SWMBO tied him up with the lead on this morning, for a few mins while she did something.

He quickly chewed through the lead and rejoined her. lol.

So I got out the sewing machine to try it out.

I'ts just a normal domestic electric sewing machine and it did a passable job until the needle bent, Needle size was 80/11

Would you advise a stronger needle, or different kind of machine?

It's a nylon web lead.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (6 Feb 2022)

My best beloved (who does a fair bit of sewing) says a 100/16 or 110/18, and probably a much more powerful machine, or (better) buy a new Halti lead.


----------

